
Show HN: Glassic – a faster way to build webview apps - mess110
https://mess110.github.io/glassic/
======
jamiesonbecker
_Simple webview application generator for: android, ios, linux /mac/windows
via nw.js_

code: [https://github.com/mess110/glassic](https://github.com/mess110/glassic)

Tried it out, obviously needs node.js and git in path, git clones
[https://github.com/mess110/glassic](https://github.com/mess110/glassic) and
builds. Nice tool, saves a lot of time. (@mess110, the icon button under
advanced for the nw.js builds doesn't seem to work.)

add'l docs:
[https://github.com/mess110/glassic/blob/master/wiki/Home.md](https://github.com/mess110/glassic/blob/master/wiki/Home.md)

~~~
mess110
Thanks for taking a look.

Icon button under advanced doesn't work? Hm.. That should open a file select
window. When you click Generate & Download, the file you selected should be in
the assets folder of the archive.

Does it open the file select window?

Documentation on that side will also be improved, for the moment I only tested
png images. More guidance is needed from the wizard in this scenario.

~~~
jamiesonbecker
No, unfortunately no response on Firefox Dev Edition (43.0a2 on Linux). No
errors in Javascript console.

Digging in a bit more, it looks like the input #file-input is display:none.
Displaying it and then clicking it produces the desired file select window.

~~~
mess110
Ok, so the trigger doesn't work on Firefox. Will fix that. Thanks

------
mess110
More info:
[https://mess110.github.io/blog/glassic/](https://mess110.github.io/blog/glassic/)

